# Rooster Popping in PV



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I fished PV several times, but I didn't know they have world class rooster fishing in PV. 
Most rooster fish caught there is average 40# and some are over 60 lbs 
I decided to to to PV for rooster fishing in late March. 
In addition to rooster popping, they have incredible tuna fishing off Tres Maria Islands. 

Fishing the Maximus around Tres Maria Island can be another choice, but I'd like to wait for a while to see how they fish with 10 fishermen on a boat.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I purchased a flight ticket to PV today.

Another exciting news is that tuna are caught on jigs in spring.
I tried to jig tuna in PV several times without success and I thought they don't bite on jigs daytime.


----------



## murrman (Apr 3, 2008)

Kil, I really like the heru cubera poppers for Rooster's, what colors would you recommend?


----------

